# Rochester Lake Effect



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

supose to get 3-5 tonight lake effect in webster /rochester area. Finally get to go plow again hopefully.... First time since Christmas Eve. payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's good. There's enough snow made by the lakes for all of us!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Dont worry, you either got it or it is coming. I am getting it too. Gotta love lake erie


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

once again the weather was wrong. i stay in and no plowing :realmad:


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

FTGUprprtyMaint;496653 said:


> once again the weather was wrong. i stay in and no plowing :realmad:


join the club


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

i spoke to soon i was on my way out to get some fluid at my local shop and when i came back to my truck there was an inch on the hood, so i continued east and started my route. Gota love Rochester.


----------

